

Minimalist Online Markdown Editor - pioul
http://markdown.pioul.fr/

======
subimage
Reminds me of what Discourse is doing with their editor - although none of the
drag-upload image / instant youtube link preview stuff.

------
bowerbird
there are a number of these online nowadays, but this is a rather clean
implementation...

-bowerbird

